# Lowrance gps



## Guest (Jul 20, 2018)

I have an elite 7ti with Florida marine tracks. No complaints


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2018)

Not sure on the newer stuff, but I had an lc-15 and lcx-16 that I had tons of problems with the screens flip floping on me!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

What problems are you having? I know the hook series is the bottom of the barrel as far as features and processing power, were you trying to use upgraded maps or anything?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

firecat1981 said:


> What problems are you having? I know the hook series is the bottom of the barrel as far as features and processing power, were you trying to use upgraded maps or anything?


Well i have Navionics and it showed i was on land. I called customer no service while on the water, was on hold for 31 minutes and they want me to send my new unit back for $66 to repair


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

keep a close watch on the THT for sale forum, as well as here. wish I had done that before I bought my simrad go5 new. killer deals on lightly used electronics pop up fairly frequently over there, just have to be quick.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> Well i have Navionics and it showed i was on land. I called customer no service while on the water, was on hold for 31 minutes and they want me to send my new unit back for $66 to repair


That's a hell of a lot cheaper than paying to get a hummingbird repaired


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Well i have Navionics and it showed i was on land. I called customer no service while on the water, was on hold for 31 minutes and they want me to send my new unit back for $66 to repair


They make chips w/ different locations. Western Gulf v Eastern Gulf. Per your recent posting and your 7hr drive I'm willing to bet that your chip doesn't cover the area you are in.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I've had an HDS5 gen 2 for about 7 years and an HDS 7 gen 2 several years with no problems (knock on wood).


----------



## OakHill63 (Mar 28, 2013)

Simrad Go7, with the FMT chip. Don’t leave home without it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2018)

OakHill63 said:


> Simrad Go7, with the FMT chip. Don’t leave home without it!


I looked at the go series. I didn’t like that there was no manual way to zoom in or out. Do you have issues ?


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I've got the Go-7 and I read about the inability to use the screen wet. I've not had any problems with it whether it's rain, salt water or fresh water. 
Maybe I'm lucky, maybe they've changed the screen. 
What I do know is that Egrets Landing points out that the lack of a manual zoom is an issue. I just haven't experienced it yet.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I have an older Elite unit that I've been running for about three years and it's doing ok. It's just not very user friendly in my opinion. I'm leaning toward the Raymarine Dragonfly series if I decide to upgrade.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well me and my son in law worked on it while waiting out the rain under a bridge.
go to menu drop down go to find my location then boom it's there. Hell i didnt know, nor did the customer service from Sri Lanka
Saves me some $$$$


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

permitchaser said:


> Well i have Navionics and it showed i was on land. I called customer no service while on the water, was on hold for 31 minutes and they want me to send my new unit back for $66 to repair


That's nothing. My Garmin in my car tells me I am capable of driving on the water. My TomTom would have me sitting at a red light for roughly 30 minutes at least once a week.

Just be thankful your life doesn't depend on technology.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have an HDS 8? I think. No issues.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm leaning toward the Raymarine Dragonfly series if I decide to upgrade.


I have never heard anything good from anyone who owned one of those Dragonfly machines.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> That's nothing. My Garmin in my car tells me I am capable of driving on the water. My TomTom would have me sitting at a red light for roughly 30 minutes at least once a week.
> 
> Just be thankful your life doesn't depend on technology.


Navigating our area is a piece of cake. 
Even St. Pete is easy. 

It's Orlando at night that drives me crazy. Everything is built Saxon style instead of using a Roman style grid pattern. 
Plus, I just hate Orlando anyway.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Mike C said:


> Navigating our area is a piece of cake.
> Even St. Pete is easy.
> 
> It's Orlando at night that drives me crazy. Everything is built Saxon style instead of using a Roman style grid pattern.
> Plus, I just hate Orlando anyway.


It isn't localized to this area. It was all across the country. I used to travel extensively for work and when you are out of state stuck at a red light for ever - you find the nearest best buy and get a newer piece of shizzzzz.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

crboggs said:


> I have never heard anything good from anyone who owned one of those Dragonfly machines.


Oh damn, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

crboggs said:


> I have never heard anything good from anyone who owned one of those Dragonfly machines.


I got the opposite impression on my recent thread about the dragonfly.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/raymarine-dragonfly.51830/


----------



## GWT (Mar 29, 2020)

Are you able to add your own waypoints with the Florida marine Tracs card.


----------



## James Abel (Feb 10, 2018)

Have a Hook4 I bought at West Marine on sale 3 years ago. Used it both in the northeast and now down in Texas. Used it yesterday in fact and it worked fine, though the map isn’t always 100% accurate but this is a weird area. Sure marked the bait and fish though.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

GWT said:


> Are you able to add your own waypoints with the Florida marine Tracs card.


Yes


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

HDS7 G2 touch has been almost problem free. Updated the firmware from the Lowrance website a couple months ago and all the little hiccups I had went away. If you are having issues, check to see if there is a firmware update.


----------

